# yellow lab female



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a papered pure bred light yellow lab. We just don't have a big enough yard and don't give her the time she needs. She has nevered bark in her life. She will wine to get out but never barks. She is a great dog. I am just feeling out if someone would want her. I will make my mind up in the next few days. Let me know if interested. 

Justin


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a friend who's looking. I'll pass the word along and PM you if he's interested.


----------

